# Anyone interested in cryptozoology ?



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Just curious if any believers r out there, reading a field guide on the subject, and want to hear stories, as I have a few of my own.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

What? I'm going to have to look it up later. Sorry, I know not what it is yet, but I always love a good story on subject matter that I know nothing about. Have a good one, and that is one awesomely big snake you got there.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Bigfoot fan?


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

PorkChopSling said:


> What? I'm going to have to look it up later. Sorry, I know not what it is yet, but I always love a good story on subject matter that I know nothing about. Have a good one, and that is one awesomely big snake you got there.


Cryptozoology is the study of creatures not found yet. ( Bigfoot, Loch Ness monster, jersey devil, moth man, chubracabra) and others. Also in the mix is paranormal investigators. The snake his name is Montana he is a 5'2" male ball python. Males don't get bigger then 3 1/2 feet. So he is freakishly large, I so have a female who right now I am currently trying to breed them, I have more pics of them on my Instagram account. SN: vetryan15,

Bigfoot is good, I grew up in south jersey so I loved the jersey devil stories. I have seen some weird stuff in the pine barrens.( which cover about 40% of NJ.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

We don't really have much cryptozoology around these parts. The nearest you get are the Stone People and Taniwha, but they're more supernatural than zoological. I suppose tales of re-discovered Moa and Haast Eagles are along those lines, though.

Australia has some good ones. Yowie, Bunyip, Drop Bears. Drop Bears are not so mysterious though. They're everywhere.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

ash said:


> Drop Bears are not so mysterious though. They're everywhere.


Freaking hate those things. You'll just be minding your own business, having a nice stroll through the park and BOOM, 48 stitches to the back , neck, head and shoulders.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I hear Drop Bears prefer tourists. They only attack locals if no tourists around.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> ash said:
> 
> 
> > Drop Bears are not so mysterious though. They're everywhere.
> ...


You need to work on your accent.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Or buy more vegemite.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have heard of the moa, bunyip and the yowie, but not drop bears


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

DROP BEARS!!!!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

NoobShooter said:


> DROP BEARS!!!!


That was some funny shot***


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I see, ok cool and I wish I had a good story to tell on the subject, but I do enjoy the Bigfoot shows on tv from time to time, although the way they go about "hunting" bigfoot drives me a little nuts. Oh, have you viewed that mermaid one on animal planet? I am of the why not type, there are far more things that we do not understand, have yet to see, etc.

Ok one story, we had a family friend who claimed that she has seen ghosts since she was little, we were going through some issues with my grandma and her care giver, the whole thing ended up being a rescue mission, cause the care giver was holding her kind of hostage, longer story, anyways this friend helps us with this situation, out of the blue she's like I have a message from your grandfather he says he is drowning, ok my grandfather passed when my mom was a teenager, at around the same time my uncle was cleaning my grandfather's tomb and it had flooded, my grandfather casket was submerged in water...

Have a good one!!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

The shows of that sort, big foot or the ghost hunters make that group look bad, but it's TV so people just want to b entertained, but that's a great story, I have wayyyy to many paranormal stories, I am very sensitive to that, but luckily I only have attracted the playful spirits that pull pranks.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

The Taniwha is a bit of a big deal here and on a cultural level taken seriously by government. It's a mythical creature/spirit that lives in waterways and protects the local environment. It will do bad things to people who intrude or fail to pay proper respect. I suppose the North American Thunderbird is a similar kind of concept. Some people believe in it as an actual creature or monster. Some as a supernatural thing. Some as a form of Karma. Most just see it a a spiritual/religious/cultural observance. A storytellers' manifestation of respect vs consequence. Or a tool to manipulate people by way of taboo.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

The only thing we have as in that respect, u said is the thunderbird, all the other creatures r usually bloodthirsty, not sure y though. I know alot of people don't believe in that, but there is so much unexplored territory in this country, that is possible. As well as the oceans. We know more about our moon then out own oceans, I do believe there r unexplained creatures, especially since the government likes to do human testing, and all, but that goes into another category of conspiracy theories.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Not exactly monsters, but we've had birds thought to have been extinct for decades turn up in isolated places. The Takahe is the best known, being re-discovered in 1948.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Takah%C4%93










The NZ Storm Petrel was re-discovered in 2003: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storm_petrel










There are definitely more things out there waiting to be found.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree there is more to b discovered. If only the US had more interesting stuff to discover.


----------

